# considering a new Morbark 8d ( 8" chipper )



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 2, 2010)

when it comes to the size and price of equipment i am kind of stuck between a rock and a hard place. i dont want anything too large, because i cant get it into customers yards then without tearing the lawn up, and the bigger the equipment is, the harder it is for me to store it. i dont have alot of property. i also need to keep my overhead reasonably low. 

I have a 2011 F350 crew cab diesel 4x4, 2010 Midsota 18'x8' foot deck over dump trailer, 2010 John Deere 2320 diesel 4x4 tractor with forks and bucket, 2006 or 2007 Rayco 1635 super junior stump grinder. i can get in and out of the yard with the tractor and stumper and you can hardly tell i am there. 

i have some customers with lots of land, so if i had a light weight chipper i could tow onto their property with the tractor, i could chip on site into piles, or into their wooded areas. 

for the jobs that the wood and brush has to be hauled away on, i currently drop the brush in the dump trailer, cut it with the saw, then dump logs on top of it with the tractor. 

but... if i buy a chipper and a second truck, we can CHIP INTO THE DUMP TRAILER !!! 

i was wondering if anyone had any knowledge or experience with the Morbark Cyclone 8 AKA "8D" model. i can get one new, $18,854 from the dealer. it has a 44HP gas motor. 

its not the biggest and baddest chipper ever, but its a step or two up from where i am at now. it might only run 3-6 hours per week, so i dont feel the need for a diesel motor right now which will cost an extra $5-10K depending on what brand / model i get

http://www.morbark.com/Equipment/SpecSheets/M8D.pdf


----------



## Juicemang (Dec 2, 2010)

no matter what chipper you get do yourself a favor and get a diesel...


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 2, 2010)

Juicemang said:


> no matter what chipper you get do yourself a favor and get a diesel...



again.... price and weight.


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 2, 2010)

We've run a Morbark 2070 for a few years. Rated at 7" but we feed 10" as long as it's not oak or hard maple. It has a 66hp Wisconsin. I don't think you'll be happy with 44 hp. There's lots of chippers around this time of year. Find something used with a little more capacity and the more horsepower, the better. That being said, we're pretty happy with the 2070. Cheap to run (on knife) and very little trouble.
Phil


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 2, 2010)

there is a 2003-2004 Brush Bandit 150XP for sale, 500 hours on it, for $13,500 ive considered... 

its got the 65 horsepower cummins diesel motor. 

the price seems right. the concern i have though, is if there is anything wrong with it... i dont know how i would afford a new motor for it or something like that...


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 2, 2010)

well i just found a used 2002 BC1000 from a rental place. 

it has 1816 hours on it... holy crap...

but the motor has new piston rings, and maybe some other work done to it. 

it has the cummins diesel, 85HP

lets just say its slightly less than $10K


there is also a 2006 BC1000 with the same motor but only 260 hours on it, they are asking about $19,000 for that one though.


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 2, 2010)

MillerTreeMN said:


> well i just found a used 2002 BC1000 from a rental place.
> 
> it has 1816 hours on it... holy crap...
> 
> ...


I think if it were me I'd stay away from rental units and find something with lower hours. With winter starting maybe you'll have time to look for the best deal.
Phil


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 2, 2010)

ok, does anyone have a opinion on what a 2006 BC1000 chipper with the cummins diesel and 260 hours on it SHOULD sell for?

how much are they new and what is one like the above used worth ?

thanks


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 2, 2010)

A 12" chipper will probably be a better choice. With the number of hours you put on it a good used chipper will last many many years if properly cared for. Look around and see what the prices are. Look in the trading post here. Look for something mid time, around 1000 hours. 2000 is pretty run out and under 500 will be too expensive. And as was said above stay AWAY FROM RENTALS!!!!! People throw bad stuff in them and the guys maintaining them don't usually know what they are doing from my experience..... Good Luck!

Mike


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 2, 2010)

Miller,

I wouldn't go with anything less than 80hp and 12" capacity unless you have a lot of extra time on your hands. Even if you don't plan to run big logs through it, a small chipper will take lots of limbing to get crotches through. Do yourself a favor, look for an 80hp, 12" cap machine with wide infeed table. That might mean a bandit 200 or a vermeer 1000, 1250 or a morbark 12. Hell, I'd even go with a whisper chipper (6" chuck and duck) with a big ford engine in it before going with an 8" disk with only 44hp. I've just run too many underpowered machines in my day and they get frustrating real fast.

Bigger is ALWAYS better. If weight is an issue, use your loader to bring the debris to the chipper - or sell it and buy a mini skid...

AP


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 2, 2010)

arbor pro- i will be looking at the BC1000 tomorrow afternoon. again, i would like opinions on the price- i mentioned this chipper about 4 posts up. ^^^^

keep in mind, i am looking for a STARTER chipper that will save me from sawing / buzzing up the limbs in the dump trailer... at BC1000 would be leaps and bounds over what i am doing now...


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 3, 2010)

I meant to start a thread on my BC1000 rental experience...but I've been too busy. I wanted to test drive one and the opportunity came along on a commercial job to do so.

The cummins ran fine, plenty of power, but I was not happy with the overall performance, or design. Nice size and weight, but I think you can get that with something better suited to perform up to it's power.

Granted, I've been spoiled with the 1400xl from the old ROW ball and chain gig, but the 1000 is a huge step down in capability, imo.

I remember I kept mumbling something about I'd rather have a chuck and duck.

If it was more like a 1400 in design....I'd be interested.

I'm gunning for a 1400 for next year....it's not too big that I can't put it where I want it with a one ton chip truck, never tore up a yard, and can handle so much more....so much nicer. I know my way around it, and have a good local dealer. 

A '75 chevy one ton with a 350 gasser pulled it and a full load of chips with no problem, granted it's mostly flat around here, but it never had troubles with a few grades and hills. And next year I will likely see the 89 ford f450 with the 460 I just bought pulling it.

For a few dollars more, I'll have the right machine.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 3, 2010)

well i went and looked at the 2002 and 2006 BC1000 chippers

this was at a equipment rental place. 

the 2002 didnt sound that healthy and was rode hard and put away wet. 

the 2006 only had one crack in the hood, had 260 hours on it. and ran like a top. they had it listed for $19,900 + 

i offered $18,000. they declined. i told them i was going to test out a brush bandit with 500 hours on it, for $13,500, and that they should make up their minds fast and call me back. 

we'll see what happens.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd stay away from rental places. Look on the trade section here. Look on e-bay..... anywhere but a rental place. People rent machines run them for 8 hours bring them back at 5pm. Then they go out the next day at 8am. Do you think they get greased before going out? When people rent them for multiple days .... do you think they get greased? Do people renting a machine care if they throw a root ball full of rocks through it? I just would never ever buy one from a rental place. There are soooo many used BC1000's out there. Keep looking..... Just my 2cs..... Mike


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 4, 2010)

Friend of mine has a rental shop, he just bought a brand new 8" Morbark. He hates it, there is a little gap between the feed roller and the shoot, on either side, he said that when running brush in, it gets wrapped up on the side and binds up the roller, He talked to Morbark and they are aware of it, told him to weld a plate over the gap. Not the answer he was looking for on a brand new machine.
I run Morbark, have had 3, all 12", all worked great. I have a 200 with a 100hp JD. Love it


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 5, 2010)

MillerTreeMN said:


> well i went and looked at the 2002 and 2006 BC1000 chippers
> 
> this was at a equipment rental place.
> 
> ...



Before reading what they had it listed for ($19,600), I was thinking around $20k sounded right. That 2006 bc1000 with 250 would be a good buy at $17500.

AP


----------



## mikewhite85 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a 99 bandit model 90 45hp with a deutz diesel. I LOVE the thing. Though it is small it is still a massive step up from no chipper. I only paid 6 grand for it and it only had 155 hours. 

I do mostly pruning though so it fits my purposes. You will probably want something bigger if you are doing lots of big removals. Best of luck to you!


----------



## 1I'dJak (Dec 6, 2010)

I was looking for a chipper and I got a lot of similar answers you got, ...don't get anything less the 12"...Go big or go home. But I wanted to keep my costs low..limit payments and getting to the market to find a big chipper would cost me as I live in a smaller part of bc. I found a 935 vermeer with low hours for the right price and close by...owned by a municipality. I'm pretty happy with it. Sure I could have spent more and went bigger but most anything bigger than 7" people (or myself) want for firewood...and keeping my costs low doesn't mean I have to highball through every job. So get the right size chipper based on your business model and how you like to work. Burying yourself in payments is tough when work gets lean strikes me as the reason there seems to be a ####load of bigger used chippers for sale...


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 6, 2010)

MillerTreeMN said:


> well i just found a used 2002 BC1000 from a rental place.
> 
> it has 1816 hours on it... holy crap...
> 
> ...


1816 hrs why do you say holy crap? why would it need rings at that many hours


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 6, 2010)

1I'dJak said:


> I was looking for a chipper and I got a lot of similar answers you got, ...don't get anything less the 12"...Go big or go home. But I wanted to keep my costs low..limit payments and getting to the market to find a big chipper would cost me as I live in a smaller part of bc. I found a 935 vermeer with low hours for the right price and close by...owned by a municipality. I'm pretty happy with it. Sure I could have spent more and went bigger but most anything bigger than 7" people (or myself) want for firewood...and keeping my costs low doesn't mean I have to highball through every job. So get the right size chipper based on your business model and how you like to work. Burying yourself in payments is tough when work gets lean strikes me as the reason there seems to be a ####load of bigger used chippers for sale...



My suggestion of getting a bigger 12" chipper wasn't so much so that he could chip up to 12" but rather, so he wouldn't have to trim crotches so much. A small infeed will mean more 'babysitting' of the chipper and more cutting. Over time, that lost time equates to less income so long as work is stacked up behind you. If time is on your hands, then a few more hours a week spend trimming stuff smaller and babysitting a small chipper probably won't matter much. How busy Miller's business is, only Miller can answer. But, as the saying goes, 'time is money'...

AP


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 6, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> My suggestion of getting a bigger 12" chipper wasn't so much so that he could chip up to 12" but rather, so he wouldn't have to trim crotches so much. A small infeed will mean more 'babysitting' of the chipper and more cutting. Over time, that lost time equates to less income so long as work is stacked up behind you. If time is on your hands, then a few more hours a week spend trimming stuff smaller and babysitting a small chipper probably won't matter much. How busy Miller's business is, only Miller can answer. But, as the saying goes, 'time is money'...
> 
> AP



Bigger chipper is always better.Too many reasons to list!


----------



## 1I'dJak (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree the bigger chippers work faster, but they also cost more and I've always tried to keep my payments to a minimum. I think a lot of people overextend themselves....which, in an up an down business like ours can lead to disaster. If you got the cash go and buy the best, but otherwise starting within your means makes the most sense to me.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 6, 2010)

1I'dJak said:


> I agree the bigger chippers work faster, but they also cost more and I've always tried to keep my payments to a minimum. I think a lot of people overextend themselves....which, in an up an down business like ours can lead to disaster. If you got the cash go and buy the best, but otherwise starting within your means makes the most sense to me.


Then on the other hand if you are going to be paying for it get something really good that will last or you will be buying another one anyway later!


----------



## 1I'dJak (Dec 7, 2010)

You sound like a dealer! That's exactly what he said when I told him I couldn't afford to buy the one he was selling...He just couldn't wrap his head around that concept...


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 7, 2010)

1I'dJak said:


> You sound like a dealer! That's exactly what he said when I told him I couldn't afford to buy the one he was selling...He just couldn't wrap his head around that concept...



Go and work with a big chipper for a day and tell me you would be happy with a smaller one I have had both small and big and I can tell you nothing beats getting rid of big knotted pieces or garbage wood . We dont need to pay to dump any wood it all gets chipped! BTW I aint no dealer. Can you afford not to have a really good big chipper? If I had to use a small chipper I would hate it.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G-pLTwYml8


----------



## 1I'dJak (Dec 7, 2010)

Very Impressive, I'm jealous. But like I kept repeating to the dealer:
I CAN'T AFFORD IT! I'd love to drive a ferrari too...but....


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 7, 2010)

1I'dJak said:


> Very Impressive, I'm jealous. But like I kept repeating to the dealer:
> I CAN'T AFFORD IT! I'd love to drive a ferrari too...but....


Can you wait and save up more or do you need it right away?


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 7, 2010)

Just taking the vermeers into consideration for example, the 1000s, used, are mid to upper teens, and the 1400s are upper teens to low twenties, in general.

When you spread the difference across a payment plan, and take into consideration that the 1400 is two to three times the chipper, the decision is clear.

How can you afford a smaller one?


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 8, 2010)

I bought this 1999 vermeer 1800 (18") for $12500. Had 2000 hours on it and in pretty good mechanical condition overall. By the time I had it shipped to me and a few mechanical items fixed up, new blades put on it, etc, I had about $14k stuck into it. With the recent refurb job that included straightening out dents, new paint, decals and graphics, I now have about $16,500 into it. It runs and looks almost as good as a $45k new one for about 1/3 the price.

Good deals on larger machines are out there if you look. And, the maintenance on a bigger machine is not so much more than that of a smaller one though, you do need a larger chip truck to accomodate the extra weight and increased productivity.

AP


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 8, 2010)

Miller, 

if a 6-9" chipper is all that you want for now, I'd consider a drum whisper chipper with ford 300. You can find those for $3-6k depending on condition. Safety is a factor but I operated one for years without incident. You just have to use common sense. They're fast and easy to maintain - and perfect for someone who is keeping logs for firewood and just wants to get rid of brush.

If I was going to go with a disk chipper for safety, better quality chip and increased chipping capacity, I would definitely jump to a 12" machine. You can find used bandit 200s or vermeer 1250s, 1230As and probably some morbarks in the $7-12k range. I've operated 6" disk chippers and they do the job but are slow, slow, slow...

18" machines are $12k and up. Overkill on small prune jobs but, holy cow, do they make cleanup FAST! 

As I said in an earlier post, it all comes down to how much time you have on your hands as time is money.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 8, 2010)

here's one to check out:

http://cgi.ebay.com/VERMEER-CHIPPER...d_Chippers_Stump_Grinders&hash=item230c56cafd


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like a good deal there. I'd ask why it needed "New drums and bearings" though. 

Mike


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 8, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> I bought this 1999 vermeer 1800 (18") for $12500. Had 2000 hours on it and in pretty good mechanical condition overall. By the time I had it shipped to me and a few mechanical items fixed up, new blades put on it, etc, I had about $14k stuck into it. With the recent refurb job that included straightening out dents, new paint, decals and graphics, I now have about $16,500 into it. It runs and looks almost as good as a $45k new one for about 1/3 the price.
> 
> Good deals on larger machines are out there if you look. And, the maintenance on a bigger machine is not so much more than that of a smaller one though, you do need a larger chip truck to accomodate the extra weight and increased productivity.
> 
> AP



Outstanding work! Nice unit.


----------

